# Old Commercial's that stuck in your Head!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I still have a few commercials that are stuck in my head from growing up till now. Anyone remember these? How about some others. 

1. CLEAR LAKE DODGE! 15711 Gulf Freeway OPEN SUNDAYS!!!!!!!!

2. BI-RITE Furniture, Where the BEAN BAGS ARE!!!

3. We will SAVE YOU MONEY!!!! Matress Mac.

4. Silly Rabbit, Tricks are for Kids, lol!

5. My Bologna has a 1st name.... Its OSCAR, lol.

There was a dealership commercial on I-10 that had the little ball bouncing on the song on the bottom of the screen, Katy Freeway exit Houston, anyone remember that one.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

where's the beef


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

"I am stuck on Band-Aid brand cuz Band-Aid's stuck on me!"


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

The old Spud McKenzie commericals!! I still have a T shirt that shows a Miller Lite truck going down the road and Spud laying in the road with tire marks on his body..caption says "S*#T Happens" hahaha...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tall Steve said:


> where's the beef


OTFLMAO!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone from New Orleans here? Remember these?

"Rosenbergs, Rosenbergs, 1825 Tulane" in the little girl voice.

Al Scramuza singing, "Seafood city is very pretty."

Boudreaux's jewelers jingle, "A gift from Boudreax's jewelers says it all."

And of course who can forget Mr. Bingle, "Jingle jangle jingle, here comes Mister Bingle." 

Lots of others, but those are the local ones I remember.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

At Thunder Bolt we fix it right and we guarantee it too!!

6006 I-45 North between Tidwell and Parker Gallery Furnature 694-5579

Need a new roof, or roof overhang? Call Mr. Norman. Mr. Norman is a man you can trust!


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, on a sesame seed bun!!!!!
Ham's beer comercials ( from the land of ten thousand streams)
Oh I wish I were an Oscar mayer Weiner!!!
and others.


I forgot onions


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jamie_hinesley said:


> At Thunder Bolt we fix it right and we guarantee it too!!
> 
> 6006 I-45 North between Tidwell and Parker Gallery Furnature 694-5579
> 
> Need a new roof, or roof overhang? Call Mr. Norman. Mr. Norman is a man you can trust!


OTFLMAO!!! We put the YEE-HAW back in your Motor and Transmission, I forgot that one, good one!

Ah Man, Mr. Norman, lmao!!!

2 All Beef Patties, classic, lmao!!!

These are funny as heck, keep it going.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Jim Adler, the Texas Hammer! Well fight for everything you've got coming!


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

How long has it been since you have had a bowl of wolf brand chili, That's to long..
Roto rooter thats the name wash your troubles down the drain..
A is for apple J is for jacks..


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Meow, meow, meow, meow Meow, meow,meow..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wolf Chili, lmao!


Break out the Pace, get a rope! Pace Picante Sauce.
Sleep like a baby on a Superior Waterbed!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

"I want to sell you a car!!!!!! Art grindle Dodge...Houston and California

"Help!! I've fallen and I cannot get up"

"How now ....Brown cow" New Orleans


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Shake N bake and I helped..


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Cal Worthington would eat a bug to sell you a car

.....then he'd need some of this


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

New York City!! (salsa)


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Tucsonred said:


> New York City!! (salsa)


Get a rope


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

"At your Fingers!!!!" Finger Furniture Company


----------



## Spechawg (May 21, 2004)

Persia, Mike Persia, Mike Persia Chevrolet...We can and will make you a better deal on America's No.1 automobile


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I am stuck on Bandaids because Bandaids stuck on me.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

(music in background) Saturday night !!!! Saturday night at Houston International speedway!!!! Don Gay driving his 427 cubic inch dodge!!!!!! funny car action coming off the line he pops a wheelie and the wheels go 13 feet in the air!!!!!!!Saturday night take I45 south to the 646 exit ....(site of the present day walmart) author.......Jim Curolla A M 610 circa 1965 (now theres an oldy)...rio


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Take it off, take it all off. Noxema shave cream. I was an impressionable teen just starting to shave.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

1. Plop, Plop, Fizz, Fizz, Oh what a relief it is.....

2.Maxwell House, good to the last drop.

3. Virgina Slims, "You've come a long way baby"

4. Us Tareyton smokers would rather fight than switch.
5. Please don't squeeze the Charmin


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Coca Colas Buy the World a Coke


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Wash your hands Roger!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

1. _Brylcreem, a little dab'l do ya, Brycreem, you'll look so debonair_

_2. "You're soaking in it" "Dishing washing liquid!"_

_3. When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight._

_4. Finger lickin' good!_


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

My dog's better than your dog,
My dog's better than yours.
My dog's better cuz he eats Kenl Ration
My dog's better than yours!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

The one I remember most and still quote was an old Isuzu commercial from the 70's. The new salesman couldn't say Isuzu. At the end of the commercial his Japanese boss comes up to him and says........."Dat's ok, I cant say chev-o-ray."!


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

*Mobil America*

"If anyone can put you in a home, mobil america can"....Mickey Gilley


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

and keeps going "energizer bunny"


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Coke, I'd like to teach the world to sing, in perfect harmony.........


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

"We really will SAVE YOU MONEY"



or, the Mr Norman commercials from way back, while watching Channel 39 wrestling.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Spots and Dots....or said:


> "Llama Mr. Norman" lol
> 
> Yep watched some rasslin back in the day when it was real!!!! Member ol Junk yard Dog, Kamala the Ugandian Giant and the likes of them. Sorry for the brief hijack.
> 
> Mike


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I still have a few commercials that are stuck in my head from growing up till now. Anyone remember these? How about some others.
> 
> 1. CLEAR LAKE DODGE! 15711 Gulf Freeway OPEN SUNDAYS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


77 77 Katy Freeway. Courtesy Chevrolet


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

"Whatever it is....I think...I see..... becomes a Tootsie Roll to me!"


Seabass


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Dr. Pepper 10 and 2 and 4 each day
Gillette Friday night fights
From the land of sky blue waters Hamms
LSMFT


----------



## FishinFever (Jun 25, 2008)

Mack Heik Chevrolet Katy Freeway Peek road exit Houston...


You'll wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with pepsodent.

Ohhhhhhhhh, that's a fact Jack.

Call for Philip Morris


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

Watching saturday night or sunday morning Houston Wrestling with Paul Bosh and he says " if I. W. Marks can make my ears look good, think what he can do for hers" LOL


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Come on now, let's go WAY back. I'm thinkin' about the old Hit Parade featuring Snooky Lanson, Teresa Brewer, Kay Starr, etc. 

They were sponsored by Lucky Strike cigarettes: "LSMFT, Lucky Strike Means Fine tobacco."

And another cig commercial: "Are you smoking more and enjoying it less? smoke Kools, smoke COOLS."

Maxwell House (The old Danny Thomas show) The coffee you'd drink of you owned all the coffee in the world. 

Brylcreem, a little dab'll do ya....

You'll wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with pepsodent...

Timex, takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"shake and bake, and i hailped."


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The ones that allways get stuck in my head are the commercials from "freecreditreport dot com". I cant stand those commercials especially the Rap one. Brilliant marketing though.

This is one of my all time favorites. LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tony The Tiger saying "Kellogg's Sugar Frosted Flakes They're Greeeeeeeeeeeeat!!!!!!!!"


"Never Fear Jets are here" with Rockey and Bulwinkle


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Mean Joe Green Coke commercial http://www.retrojunk.com/details_commercial/742/


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey Mikey! He likes it. http://www.retrojunk.com/details_commercial/3255/


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Any Bob Uker, Miller Lite add.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ancient Chinese Secret huh..........

I always wanted the dog to catch the Chuckwagon. I don't remember the dog food. But I would root for the dog everytime


----------



## LostAlaskan (May 3, 2006)

*Commercials*

Do you want to go way back?
Lucky Strike green has gone to war!! (WWII)
Push, Pull click, click change blades that quick. Gillette


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow im shockeded--does no one remember *country time sauage commercial* from the 70's there slogan was its *"tasty and its tender too"*


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thunderbolt*

What about Thunderbolt Transmission. WE PUT THE YEE-HAW BACK IN YOUR MOTOR AND TRANSMISSION.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

*Mentos "The Freshmaker!"*


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

LostAlaskan said:


> Do you want to go way back?


ookay..............

snap back with stanback

ya take a BC powder and ya come back strong

plop-plop, fizz fizz

takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' (anyone remember ron cameron swayze?)

bull o'the woods

run faster, jump higher, with PF Flyers

red goose shoes

and burma shave road signs


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hai karate 




and wheeeeeere's the beef ?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tough actin Tinactin.

Blue Star Jock Itch Ointment.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

texacajun said:


> Spots and Dots....or said:
> 
> 
> > "Llama Mr. Norman" lol
> ...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)




----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Anyone from New Orleans here? Remember these?
> 
> "Rosenbergs, Rosenbergs, 1825 Tulane" in the little girl voice.


This was the first thing that came to my mind after seeing the thread title...

That and the "Mean" Joe Greene commerical...

Twenty years from now, the "old" commercial for my kids will be Little Richard's "mashed potatoes, gravy, and cranberry sauce....woooo...woooo" spot for Geico....They still sing it every now and then.

LAter

SwampRat!!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

"DON'T SQUEEZE THE CHARMIN!

Rice-A-Roni the San Francisco Treat

Pace Pacante "NEW YORK CITY?!?!?!"

Frosted Flakes "They'rrrrrrrr GREAT!"

Duncan "Time to make the donuts"

Tootsie Roll Pops - How many licks? "One, two, chomp - threee, three."

Frenches Mustard - Little kid singing "You are my Sunshine, my only sunshine"

"Almound Joys got nuts, Mounds don't"......LOL, will be singing this the rest of the day.

Doublemint Gum with all the twins. "Double your pleasure"

"Ho, Ho, Ho, Greeen Giant"

GCB


----------



## Salzig (May 21, 2004)

Pepsi Cola hits the spot. 12 full ounces, that's a LOT.


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

Honeycombs got a big, big, bite. They're not small no, no, no.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dr pepper: I'm a pepper, your a pepper, everybodys a pepper.


----------



## Retired Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

who remembers..............Academy David, Academy!


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

"ancient chinese secret"


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

"we clobber big city prices"... lawrence (sp?) marshall, hempstead


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bet no one remembers this one (it was regional).

Jack's Hamburgers for fifteen cents are so good, good, good.

You'll go back, back, back, to Jack's, Jack's, Jacks

For more, more, more.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

"Read my lips, no NEW taxes'...

and...

'That depends on what your definition of is is...'!


Equal time.. LOL


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

As a driverless, passengerless chevy convertible cruises down a highway, a man and a woman come floating down into the front seats to the tune of;
"Let Hertz put yoooouuuuu in the driver's seat, TODAY!"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Babacho said:


> who remembers..............Academy David, Academy!


hahaha ... "that's right david." good memory... late 70's - early 80's. i was living in austin back then. i still say that now and then.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

When it says Libby's, Libby's, Libby's on tha label, label, label, you will like it, like it, like it on your table, table, table...


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Dick Butkus and Bubba Smith for Miller lite- Less fillng!!!!! Tasts Great!!!!!!

Lone Star Beer- "Watch out for the Giant Armadillo"

Falstaff Beer- the "Old Pro" during the baseball games broad cast by Dizzy Dean


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Here's one that goes back to the early 60's...

The TEXACO MAN.." You can trust you car to the man who wears the Star..The big 
Bright TEXACO Star...."You see the service station attendant smiling , arms crossed and a super clean uniform..

Another one is the " Don't mess with TEXAS...anti littering commercial with the B-25 coming up over the back side of the hill after ths car had just thrown out a paper....One of my faavorites for sure.

Great thread..enjoy reading all of the posts.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Top Kat said:


> Shake N bake and I helped..


The two little girls? That was my twin cousins from Georgia....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The nighttime, sniffling, sneezing, coughing, headache so u can rest medicine.

I want my Baby Back, Baby Back, Bacy Back, Ribs.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I go Coo-coo for my CoCo puffs.

The Heartbeat of America!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

"Check EEe Cheeses, where a kid can be a kid!"
"Give a hoot, don't polute"
"Move over butter"
"West side chevrolet, grand parkway exit, KATY"


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

"I'd walk a mile for a Camel!" H/U


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

"Pardon me. Do you have any Grey Pupon?"


"WOULD YOU PLEASE PASS THE JELLY!!!!" Polaner All fruit or somethin like that


----------



## petersr2 (Aug 30, 2005)

I told ya bout that Armadillo.



Don't you buy no ugly truck.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Tom bodett and we will leave the light on for ya: motel 6


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

PRICHERDS COURTESY CHEVROLET
7777 KATY FREEWAY


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*Mable...*

Black Label beer...

Uni Roy and Al..

Alberto V05,going to wash that man right out of my hair..

and im sorry but..i can never get Alfred Hitcock saying...good evening out of my head.

or...Wellcome to the Twilight Zone..Rod Stiger i think was his name.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Anybody remember Carter's Little Liver Pills? And what were they supposed to do anyway?


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i don't wanta grow up cause if i did i couldn't be a toys 'r' us kid


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

At Phillips 66 it's performance that counts!!!!!


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

*Rosenbergs*

Coach Law & Swamprat-

"Rosenbergs, Rosenbergs, 1825 Tulane" in the little girl voice.

The little girl voice was a genuine little girl- my Godchild- 7 or 8 at the time. She was chanting it around the house and they used it. My cousin married a disk jockey in New Orleans (WNOE) who later went in to advertising and eventually started his own company. The Rosenberg account was the first BIG account he landed and they did business for many years. Mr. Rosenberg furnished the limos when the oldest daughter married.

The recording was used for many years in Rosenberg commercials, and the Times-Picayune did a feature story on her when she was in her 20s.

Coach, the world keeps getting smaller.

Bandman


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

Discount Tire - "If ever you're not happy with one of our tires, please feel free to bring it back". At this point the little old lady slings the tire through the front window.

CS - Lufkin, TX


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

The Board Game "Operation". "It takes a very steady hand.................bzzzzzzzz(red headed kid with thick yankee accent) BUTTAFINGA!". Its been said earlier "If your transmission got you down or your motor falls apart its the time to come to Thunderbolt you don't need a brand new car. We still believe in value and we pass it on to you. At Thunderbolt we fix it right and we gaurentee it too"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

"Put your car in the hands of the man with the star, the Texaco Star"


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

slinky slinky............... im losin it


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Hey Bandman*

Hey Bandman,

Please tell your godchild that her angelic voice is a precious memory for a large number of people....and I'm included in that group...

Thanks for the background info.

Check this out...

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i131/chrisreams/?action=view&current=rosenbergs2.flv

SwampRat!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"Come to where the flavor is....come to Marlboro country"!

"Buy your Chevrolet from Davis....Chuck Davis Chevrolet!"


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The Mr. Norman comercials, Thunderbolt trans., and Gallery furniture are the first that come to mind for me. I laughed when I seen how many said the same thing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The Midas touch.

Mr Clean, Mr Clean.

Feel fresh like a summers breeze, Summers Eve. 

Snap Crackle and pop.

Calgon, take me away!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pepsi, the new generation.

Pop, pop, fizz, fiiz, Oh what a relief it is!

Whaaaattttzzzz upppppp, Whaaaattttzzzz uuupppppp! Bud Light!


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Buy your Chevrolet from Persia, Mike Persia Chevrolet.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

The giant armadillo Lone Star ads.

"But you got a Belieeeeeeeeeve me!"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

aqua velva


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Super elastic bubble plastic


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"I can't believe I ate the whole thing"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this will get you hummin


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm Ralf williams auto sales and this is my dog storm..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here is the link to it..

WARNING DO NOT WATCH THIS VIDEO IF YOU ARE UNDER AGE OR YOU DO NOT LIKE CURSEING....

THIS is before the fcc stepped in and made some verbal rules..

George Carlin became famous for it with his recording of the 7 words ya can't say on tv and radio..


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Thinking about this thread a little bit....

I came up with a couple more...

Cindy Crawford's Pepsi commercial about 8-10 yrs back. No doubt, she was at the peak of her "hottiness"...This commercial is particulary remembered with "the fellas" at my in-law's home due to the fact that we were watching a football game one weekend and it came on. Unexpectedly, one of my BILs changed the channel right when the commercial was getting to the good part. Left the rest of us with jaws and tongues hanging....he probably wanted to see ABBA or the Bee Gees on History Channel or something.... ARRRGGHHH....If I remember right, I think they had some boys on bikes in it as well...

Another hottie commercial.

~6 years or so ago...Ali Landry catching that Dorito chip as it shot out of the laundromat dryer....Yeeowww.

SwampRat!!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

"Have you driven a Foooooord lately"


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I can bring home the bacon... fry it up in a pan... (Enjoli commercial)

The McDonald's Rap... "Big Mac, McDLT, quarter pounder with some cheese, filet o fish, hamburger, cheeseburger, happy meal, mcnuggets, tasty golden french fries, regular or larger size, and salads: chef salad or garden, or a chicken salad oriental. Big Big Breakfast, Egg McMuffin, hot hot cakes, and sausage. Maybe biscuits, bacon, egg and cheese, a sausage, danish, hash browns too. And for dessert hot apple pies, and sundaes three varieties, a soft-serve cone, three kinds of shakes, and chocolatey chip cookies. And to drink a Coca-Cola, Diet Coke, and orange drink, A Sprite and coffee, decaf too, A lowfat milk, also an orange juice. I love McDonald's, good time great taste, and I get this all at one place..." (I got a record of this one in a magazine)

Barbara, Barbara, are you awake? ... I am now (some medicine commercial)


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Not a commercial but runs through my head all day after listening to NOAA weather in the morning......."Seas, tafeet"


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yo Quiero Taco Bell!

Trojan Maaannn!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Yo Quiero Taco Bell!


Heeere leezard, leezard, leezard!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

(SWEEEEEET!!)





 (sure miss these!!)


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't believe I ate the hole thing!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

ay yay yay yay! i am the frito bandito! have another nutter-butter peanut-butter sandwich cookie,from nabisco. they're made by little elves in a hollw tree.


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

Crying Indian- Keep America Beautiful 1970's


----------



## girlfindsfish (May 27, 2008)

Mr. Owl, How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?
1, 2, 3...crunch 3

Hamburger Helper helped her hamburger help her make a great meal!

I'm a pepper, he's a pepper, she's a pepper, we're a pepper, wouldn't you like to be a pepper too? Be a pepper, drink Dr. Pepper....

Calgon...take me away!!!!!!!!!!!

It isn't nice to fool Mother Nature.....


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Doxidan, Doxidan...when nature needs a helping hand!


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

*Mattress Giant!!!*

When you want that OOOHHH-AHHH bed, that has that OOOHHH-AHHH feel head to Mattress Giant. So you can get that OOOHHH-AHHH deal, so head to Mattress Giant. OOOHH-AHH, OOOHHH-AHHH. only at Mattress Giant! OOOHHH-AHHH!!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Woa! 10 dimes? What is that like 3 bucks? (None other than Sonic.)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang, these are good. I had forgotten alot of em.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

plop plop fizz fizz


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Anyone from New Orleans here? Remember these?
> 
> "Rosenbergs, Rosenbergs, 1825 Tulane" in the little girl voice.
> 
> .


How about the old Frankie and Johnnie's furniture, 
I say, I say, I say,

Customer: I'm on SSI and don't have a job, can I get this on credit?
Frankie: You'll have to see the special man
Johnnie (the special man, with big cigar and stetson hat): Let her have it...........

They're still at it, with a new Johnnie.


----------



## Skip_Jack (Jun 23, 2008)

*Taxi?*

1423 Haaayyyyeeessss Street..........:swoosh:

or

Dad - "Where did you learn how to do this?"
Son - "I learned it from watching you!"
....the good ole pot smokin commercial....

SJ


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Who the heck dug this thing back up?...BWAHAHA!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

even if 2coolers don't post their age, you can pretty much tell how old they are by the commercials they they remember and have posted in this thread.


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Take a sniff...pull it out, the taste is gonna move you
when you pop it in your mouth!

Juicy Fruit Gum


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Dominos Pizza the Noid









and who could forget Joe Isuzu


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Rice a Roni The Sanfransico Treat
Put aTiger in your tank.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I.W. Marks wearing earings
Ajax the foaming cleanser
Cordoba- Rich Corinthian Leather
Butter---parkay


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Lone Star Beer "Git yourself a liplock on a Longneck"


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Aqua velva man


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

You can call me ray, you can call me jay...

Wheres the beef???

waaazzzzuuuuuppp!!!

Any Victoria Secret add...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tabasco Mosquito

http://www.tabasco.com/arts_pavilion/tv_ads/tabasco_mosquito_ad.cfm


----------



## retrospeck (Oct 19, 2006)

*Sugar Bear singing about Post Super Sugar Crisps*

I've found myself singing this jingle (like Bing Crosby) since my brothers and I remembered it this past Christmas.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Remember cigarette comercials on TV? Virginia slims, Marlboro man, Salem ect


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

ya ya Mr. Norman . . . .


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I think Peacock Chevrolet was the bouncing ball.

1. "Is it live, or is it Memorex?"
2. "If these ear rings can make my ears look pretty, imagine what they can do for yours." "Come see us and save." I.W. Marks
3. "Dial 1-800-Clobber"
4. "Oh what a feeling!" Toyota
5. Joe Isuzu
Okay I quit. I am old.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Who drank all my Orange Crush?
It evaporated.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Randy Quaids Miller Lite commercials
That gorilla slinging around Samsonite luggage
The Juice running through an airport to get to his hertz rental car
Cal Worthington and his dog spot


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

if you have an erection longer than 4 hours call somebody else


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

Ying Mao sayin "can i write check?"


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

OOOh, the pops are sweeter and the taste is new, they're shot with sugar, through and through. Popping good for breakfast, Popping good for snacks. 
Sugar Pops are Tops

Did they really say Sugar in the old days ?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

bill said:


> Ancient Chinese Secret huh..........
> 
> I always wanted the dog to catch the Chuckwagon. I don't remember the dog food. But I would root for the dog everytime


He, he. I'm in my forties - the commercial is at least 20 years old, and whenever someone says they have a secret, I have to reply "Ancient Chinese Secret, huh?"


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Titus Bass said:


> I.W. Marks wearing earings
> Ajax the foaming cleanser
> Cordoba- Rich Corinthian Leather
> Butter---parkay


Rich Corinthean leather! Man, we had a Cordoba, and it rocked!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

ZenDaddy said:


> Rich Corinthean leather! Man, we had a Cordoba, and it rocked!


Ricardo Montalban, R.I.P.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*You Puppies won't remember...*

But some old dogs might:

"_I'm just a wanderer of the wasteland_......Good evening ladies and gentlemen this is Utah Carl coming to you live from the Gulf Coast Furniture Warehouse in Alvin, Texas..._ridin' along and thinkin' bout days gone by_....."


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

A few soft drink commercials from a ways back.


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

The DQ one with the monkey riding the dog.I laugh thinking about it.


----------



## eaglesoar32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looked thru all these and didn't see these

1. Mmmm, Mmmmm, good, Mmmm, Mmmm, good, Cambells Tomato Soup is Mmmm, Mmmm, Good

2. I'm a Chiquita Banana...........


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It's still going, lmao.

Don't know if its in here and I'm not gonna check.

Pardon me, would you have any Grey Pupon.

Calgon, take me awaaay!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I I love love Double Double Chex Chex better better than than the the rest rest crackle crackle crisps crisps honey honey crunch crunch.....

for the love of God I can't get over that dang song. It has only been like 25 years:hairout: Old Chex cerial commercial. This time 25 years from now I will remember, word for word, 'Free credit report .com I shold have seen this coming at me like a atom bottom, they monitor your credit...' :headknock


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Lone Star Beer- Giant Armadillo commercials
Miller Lite- Tastes Great/ Less Filling commercials
Falstaff Beer- Old pro animated commercials while listening to Dizzy Dean do baseball "color commentary ".


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

*Nothing Sucks Like An Electrolux*

They dropped this ad in the 60's


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Buy your Chevrolet from Persha Mike Persha Chevrolet...repeated over and over and over and had a guy wearing a fez lol.

Plop plop fizz fizz oh what a relief it is...for Alka Seltzer.

Or the guy who opens his bathroom cabinet and sees his neighbor every morning using his deoderant and yells for his wife...Mona!

TH


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Jax beer...Fabacher Brau!


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

_Choc-ful-o-nuts is that heavenly coffee_
_better coffee a millionaire's money can't buy_

from my Southern California upbringing - 
_You won't get a lemon_
_I wouldn't have got a lemon_
_at Toyota of Orange_

Since I actually had two Chevettes -

Chevy Chevette, it will drive you happy
Chevy Chevette, it will drive you happy
Chevy Chevette, it will drive you happy
Chevy Chevette, it will drive you happy


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

The old dandruff comercial for Baker's Best

It's bad for your hair to wash it so much. That's like burning down the barn to get rid of the rats. So use Bakers Best. It beats all the rest or money back.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Throwing trash at the indian on the side of the road made me hate people that litter.Plus that indian I have a story about.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Cal Worthington*



birdnester said:


> Cal Worthington would eat a bug to sell you a car
> 
> .....


I remember Cal and all his animals on Saturday morning ......






*MB*


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*AJAX*

How about AJAX.....






*MB*


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Geritol*

This is good...






*MB*


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Marlboro "The Marlboro Man"
Gallery furniture "the original 1 big ear mattress mack commercials"


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What about that little scrubber that cleaned toilets, can't remember the whole thing.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

BUD...... BUD........ BUDDDD..... WIE.....SER

AND THE HERBAL ESSANCE SHAMPO COMERCIALS!


----------

